# Norton vs. AVG which is better?



## booklvr (Feb 9, 2005)

My Norton subscription is about to run out and I am thinking of switching to AVG. I was advised to NOT have them both on the same pc. So, I'm gathering opinions to find out which is preferred (and why) by knowledgeable people from this site. 

Thanks


----------



## yvesj (Mar 26, 2008)

go with avg .because norton is one of the last one to use .avg is free and it is better .


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

norton is a resource hog. It tries to do everything and ends up being spread to thin. AVG is straight up anti-virus, I've been using it for about 2.5 years now, no issues.


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Clearly AVG. I have three computers at home. Two completing Norton subscriptions and one already on AVG. Performance is greatly improved on the AVG machine over the other two. Especially in the area of online games, YouTube clips, etc. 

No DO NOT have them both running at the same time. They don't play well together.


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of things to consider using AVG free, and it is good, but if you need info. on how well these things perform (or not), check out this link...

http://www.matousec.com/projects/windows-personal-firewall-analysis/leak-tests-results.php


----------



## Darth Amilo (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry, wrong link, think this is the right one!

http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse/AVTW.pdf


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Darth Amilo said:


> Lots of things to consider using AVG free, and it is good, but if you need info. on how well these things perform (or not), check out this link...
> 
> http://www.matousec.com/projects/windows-personal-firewall-analysis/leak-tests-results.php


still a good link, though....thanks.....:up:


----------



## booklvr (Feb 9, 2005)

AVG it is. I used it on my old computer and liked it. Frankly, I don't remember why I switched to Norton.

Thanks all!


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

That's quite all right, Booklvr. I fell for the Norton hype once myself.


----------



## booklvr (Feb 9, 2005)

By the way, apparently AVG is no longer free. It's free for a trial period, though.

The scary part is uninstalling Norton before I can install AVG. Guess I had better work fast.

Thanks again to all who added their opinion.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

booklvr said:


> By the way, apparently AVG is no longer free. It's free for a trial period, though.


Where did you get that idea?

AVG Free


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's AVG Anti-Spyware and Anti-Rootkit that are no longer free but the anti-virus remains free.

http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download-avg-anti-spyware-and-anti-rootkit


----------



## booklvr (Feb 9, 2005)

I stand corrected. However, I decided to go for the whole package (which is not free) not just anti virus. Right now I'm using the free trial so I have time to decide if I want to go all out or take the chance on just virus patrol. I have two teenagers using this machine for all sorts of things beyond homework. On my old pc I used free AVG, spybotS&D, Ad-aware SE, hijack this and something else. The combination worked well enough for windows98 with dial-up. Now, I think I might need a little more protection what with music downloads, IM, youtube and goodness knows what else goes on when I'm not looking.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AVG 8 is free

http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download?prd=afe


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

AVG 8 is impressive. About time they updated the UI of it. I've been using AVG for years and am always impressed with it. The new spyware protection in AVG 8.0 is a nice addition as well. I wouldn't recommend Norton to anyone. The newest Norton is supposedly well received by the tech community but you have to A.) pay for it initially and then B.) Pay on a yearly basis for updates to their definitions. 

AVG 8.0 Free trumps Norton by far if you take price into consideration.


----------

